# $$ Looking for High Dollar lease $$



## jeffodollar (Jan 28, 2015)

Myself and 3 retired pro athletes are looking for an Awesome hunting lease in Georgia. Lease must have a Cabin or some sort of lodging.  Call Jeff Dollar 770-337-2696


----------



## R and D (Feb 3, 2015)

What part of state are you looking for? I have a excellent lease in Thomas county with a couple spots avail...


----------



## 150CLASS (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you tell me more about your lease in Thomas? Rules, lodging, etc


----------

